# Getting use to change



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay, Amiee Jane and Miles love kids, but they are normally my friend's kids and my neighbors kids, and they don't stay long (ie: over night).

My husband and I are taking in a brother sister group to live with us, and I was wondering how I can help my doodles through this change. Anyone gone through this can help me?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think they will adapt quite quickly. Give them space and give the kids space to get used to them too.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

How old are the children? I think I would treat it the same way you introduce another dog. Make sure the dogs know where the children are in the pack and of course lots of praise for good behaviour when playing nicely with the children. Time outs for any inappropriate behaviour. You'll need to make sure the kids understand and respect that the dogs will need their own space and test time too. I often have to tell my kids (7 and 4 years) to leave the dogs alone and let them rest.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks. We don't know the ages yet, but they told us they will be coming sometime between December and February.

Edit: Hubby said they will be between 5 years old and 8 years old.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Are your adopting? Fostering? Congratulations!!! I believe there is no greater combination than cockapoos and children  obviously there has to be a sensible ' getting to know you' period for both dogs and children but like Clare says as long as each respects the others space when they need it, all will be fine. Can you find out if the children are used to dogs at all? If they aren't then I would get some stair gates if possible and put them up now, so that the dogs are used to them before the children come. I use my stair gate still if my daughters have friends over to play as Weller can be quite overwhelming in his welcome and a lot of children are scared of dogs. It allows them to see and hear the dog and vice versa but ensures the kids are comfortable to come in and sit down or play. When the dog has calmed down and I know the children are not scared and are happy for me to do so, I let him out. It keeps things much calmer and prevents the screaming child enevitably being jumped all over by over excited dog.


----------

